# problems with being adored



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Popinjay said:


> Former stalker-lite here: I would say he sounds like a freakshow but it's possible it could be just what you didn't know you were looking for. Say "no" to him coming out for a month but consider (and only consider) having a long-distance friendship to feel out if he is a psycho or just a needy guy.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe needy is your drug of choice and you don't know it. I've read enough of your posts that would say otherwise but...who am I to say.


yeah, I feel like he's one of those guys who has one of those weird fetishes...like feet or something equally random and obscure. Like he's probably one of those types who wants a girl to put their feet all over them while they say "I addddooooorrreee uuuuuuu."

And I'm just never going to be into that. Primarily because my feet are ticklish as shit and secondarily because I wouldn't be able to stop thinking about germs and wanting to sanitize everything my feet came into contact with and then I'd probably accidentally get purell hand sanitizer in his eyes and then he'd be screaming and then he'd trip and fall and it'd just so happen a candle was there, ready and lit because he's probably the type to deck the place out with Yankee candles and that candle would tip over and ignite a drape that he decorated the room from Bed-Bath-n-Beyond and then that'd set the bed a flame and then within minutes the whole room would be on fire because his taste in bed linens is probably just as cheesy as his sense of romance and accordingly he'd have purchases polyester duvets, which would expiate the fire's rapid growth and send noxious fumes everywhere, forcing us to run out into the street nekkid and the worst part is that the insurance wouldn't pay for any damages because the fire was started from his rampant uncontrollable foot fetish visa vi his weird need to 'adore' me.

God.

When I think about this in detail this just sounds like a disaster waiting to happen....


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Maybe that is why I like him. Because I am also like a stalker, except a mild internet stalker. I kept going onto social media to check for signs of my crushes having boyfriends or interests in other people. What I found was shocking, they drank coffee.
> No, that was before I deleted social media. After I saw a picture of someone with her boyfriend I became dramatic and ended up killing emotions for a short while.
> I need somebody that is very stable, very reliable and only talks to me and no other males. Basically, she needs to be like that One Direction song, "you don't know you're beautiful [so you don't have any friends that could get in my way and you would be very easy so I wouldn't have to worry about that stuff]."
> But even if you aren't like that and just want to have sex with me right now without any effort on my part, you know I'm just being myself right here (which is many different people like how I run virtual machines on my computer), so that is okay but it might not be stable but it is cheaper than using the prositute for that one time sex rite of passage event that I crave as a life goal.
> Virtual machines, except for Qemu, which is kind of Linux only, cannot have very good graphics support. So imagine me pretending to be a strong masculine individual with a lot of muscles and low intelligence. I could do that, but my graphics support would not be very good, or actually my emotions would be bad. I would not care about the relationship if it was really about my pleasure more than being loved exclusively without a doubt. You know they say, I am God, and I am a jealous God. Like that. That is what I am. I shouldn't have to change that to impress lower life forms and their societal expectations. Forget that.


Yoda, if you weren't a fucking puebecent teenager child who I'm pretty sure is just the FBI posing as jail bait I'd marry you right now. 

Goddammit, why is the way your brain works so DAMN SEXY???


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Thank you reformed stalker. I will now proceed to behead my admirer


 can i watch?
seriously he does not sound mentally stable
run


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> can i watch?
> seriously he does not sound mentally stable
> run


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Yoda, if you weren't a fucking puebecent teenager child who I'm pretty sure is just the FBI posing as jail bait I'd marry you right now.
> 
> Goddammit, why is the way your brain works so DAMN SEXY???


I was just on twitter again and I saw it. I was thinking that guy was kind of ugly. You know, I don't understand. It is depressing and puts me in a bad mood.
Why are you not visiting my college, the closest airport is only a few tens of miles away?


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I was just on twitter again and I saw it. I was thinking that guy was kind of ugly. You know, I don't understand. It is depressing and puts me in a bad mood.
> Why are you not visiting my college, the closest airport is only a few tens of miles away?


no problem baby, I'm loaded and can Fly Emirates all the way from the Balkans were I'm currently acquiring my tan bod while young Bosnian men dote on me and manicure my pedis...or pedi my manis? Wait, how does that work...

Digress..

Gimme the time, the place and the airport, your college and your dorm number and baby, I'm there with an Elvis Presley impersonator ready to officiate our nuptials. 

Seriously doh Yoda, don't tempt. I if you do send me your info I WILL show up but you might be horrified to find that my picture is actually that of my great-granddaughter and I'm, in fact, a very dumpy Jewish bubke with boobs hanging down to her kneecaps and a mouthful of gum lining where my teeth used to be.

Don't mess, boi.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> no problem baby, I'm loaded and can Fly Emirates all the way from the Balkans were I'm currently acquiring my tan bod while young Bosnian men dote on me and manicure my pedis...or pedi my manis? Wait, how does that work...
> 
> Digress..
> 
> ...


I will spend up to a small loan of one million dollars to help you.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> the only tragedy is your heart, which was easy to catch and just as easy to let go of
> 
> so don't play snark with me, because you did and do mean to 'victim blame' (which is a misappropriation of that term, btw and insulting to actual victims of real tragedy, not unlike your past self in prior histories that exceed our knowledge of each other).
> 
> ...


Cool. That escalated quickly, but that is also kind of exciting. Messiness and airing dirty laundry or whatever and all of that. That is exactly the kind of wreckage I've been thinking and daydreaming about recently. Any excuse for something that makes my heart speed up, I suppose. Think kind of thing can be fun, confrontation.

Anyways, counterpoints. So, females. It is or should be common knowledge that they can be both benefactor and victim of their own effect. The female tends to be more discerning than males, and if one were to take a passive role, they would attract rather than chase. Whatever this attractive quality is built up of, and I believe females have a sharper eye for presentation, often times will attract indiscriminately. It will pull in equals and trash alike. If your effect is so visceral and strong, it pays to be aware of it. And in that way, it would be victim blaming to say that it is your fault that someone keeps making advances despite it being unwelcome. This is all earnest observation.

As to the part where it pivoted and escalated to other issues, this all a very damning way to frame it all. It really ramps up the drama of what you and I encounter with each other, but I think it is a lot more simple than that. You were present during a once in a life time experience that would have happened with or without your presence there. But as your presence can't really be extracted from that experience with me, you come along with my memories of that day. This makes it so I can both have you come to mind from time to time, and not actually wish to desire you or whatever else. I understand what is and isn't over between us, but your presence isn't really avoidable if we both cohabitate this site. Your presence and effect on the site is noted, and I think that can be talked about without it having to be assumed that I want something from you again besides snark and frilly poetic talks. As I've said before, I am mostly interested in the spectacle of your way of being in the world, as someone especially fond of spectacle and anything that breaks of the mores of existence. 

Edit: Wait, did you just snark about how easy my heart was to steal and throw away, and then talk of reality and getting over you? It is this tongue in cheek manner of coquetry that likely puts you in sticky situations. lol


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

with water said:


> Cool. That escalated quickly, but that is also kind of exciting. Messiness and airing dirty laundry or whatever and all of that. That is exactly the kind of wreckage I've been thinking and daydreaming about recently. Any excuse for something that makes my heart speed up, I suppose. Think kind of thing can be fun, confrontation.
> 
> Anyways, counterpoints. So, females. It is or should be common knowledge that they can be both benefactor and victim of their own effect. The female tends to be more discerning than males, and if one were to take a passive role, they would attract rather than chase. Whatever this attractive quality is built up of, and I believe females have a sharper eye for presentation, often times will attract indiscriminately. It will pull in equals and trash alike. If your effect is so visceral and strong, it pays to be aware of it. And in that way, it would be victim blaming to say that it is your fault that someone keeps making advances despite it being unwelcome. This is all earnest observation.
> 
> As to the part where it pivoted and escalated to other issues, this all a very damning way to frame it all. It really ramps up the drama of what you and I encounter with each other, but I think it is a lot more simple than that. You were present during a once in a life time experience that would have happened with or without your presence there. But as your presence can't really be extracted from that experience with me, you come along with my memories of that day. This makes it so I can both have you come to mind from time to time, and not actually wish to desire you or whatever else. I understand what is and isn't over between us, but your presence isn't really avoidable if we both cohabitate this site. Your presence and effect on the site is noted, and I think that can be talked about without it having to be assumed that I want something from you again besides snark and frilly poetic talks. As I've said before, I am mostly interested in the spectacle of your way of being in the world, as someone especially fond of spectacle and anything that breaks of the mores of existence.


Get out of my way. I'm trying to earn a living.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Get out of my way. I'm trying to earn a living.


Go into STEM.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

with water said:


> Go into STEM.


I AM IN ETM everything except for the sciences right now.
Come to my backyard, I have a textbook to inform you of this advantage.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I AM IN ETM everything except for the sciences right now.
> Come to my backyard, I have a textbook to inform you of this advantage.


Am I going to have to do some kind of bloodrite before I read it? Sounds clandestine.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

with water said:


> Am I going to have to do some kind of bloodrite before I read it? Sounds clandestine.


I am the real MC


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> hey, I love reformed stalker @Vox Pop and I know his definition of what stalking entails...sp no, this 15+ yr crusher is NOT a stalker. I mean, he tried to cyber stalk me but gave up. I wouldn't call him a real stalker as he went about his life, got girlfriends and did the normal "I'm moving on bit."
> 
> But yeah, @Kora, it's interesting how everyone assumes he's a stalker. It just reveals how many stalkers there ACTUALLY ARE on PerC. Oy vey...you bunch of fedoras.


Yeah, the word, "stalker" is one people need to use a whole lot less because it trivializes those who have actually been stalked for real to compare looking someone up on Facebook with what they endured.

That statement aside, this thread sure escalated quickly. I love it. See, this is why us men can't have nice things. A girl comes along talking about her beau and all the men just undercut him because they want to slide in on that girl for themselves. So sad that men fight like children over the crazy chick when there are plenty of other nice girls out there to play with.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

with water said:


> Cool. That escalated quickly, but that is also kind of exciting. Messiness and airing dirty laundry or whatever and all of that. That is exactly the kind of wreckage I've been thinking and daydreaming about recently. Any excuse for something that makes my heart speed up, I suppose. Think kind of thing can be fun, confrontation.
> 
> Anyways, counterpoints. So, females. It is or should be common knowledge that they can be both benefactor and victim of their own effect. The female tends to be more discerning than males, and if one were to take a passive role, they would attract rather than chase. Whatever this attractive quality is built up of, and I believe females have a sharper eye for presentation, often times will attract indiscriminately. It will pull in equals and trash alike. If your effect is so visceral and strong, it pays to be aware of it. And in that way, it would be victim blaming to say that it is your fault that someone keeps making advances despite it being unwelcome. This is all earnest observation.
> 
> ...


Omg. 

Please. If you put this much energy into your life you'd probably get somewhere productive. I can't read this much drama. If I wanted a novel I'd go buy a paperback.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> Yeah, the word, "stalker" is one people need to use a whole lot less because it trivializes those who have actually been stalked for real to compare looking someone up on Facebook with what they endured.
> 
> That statement aside, this thread sure escalated quickly. I love it. See, this is why us men can't have nice things. A girl comes along talking about her beau and all the men just undercut him because they want to slide in on that girl for themselves. So sad that men fight like children over the crazy chick when there are plenty of other nice girls out there to play with.


 @Vox Pop are you speaking for yourself because you do like them crazy and jewish like a double portion of meshugena at a seder passover? Just saying.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I will spend up to a small loan of one million dollars to help you.


I thought we discussed this yoda. I work while you sunbathe and try to get rid of that sticky white tan. Don't for a moment try to reverse the roles and get ahead....


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

I was not expecting this thread to illuminate the scintillating fact that there are a SHIT TON of stalkers on PerC, both reformed and apparently quite active and stewing about it...lolz. We could have a stalkers AA, led by reformed stalker @Vox Pop and maybe he can help some of the member on this site....

On a for realz note, it does make me wonder what else you guys got going on in the closets...

Alright, which one of you has JonBenet Ramsey's body???


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Vox Pop are you speaking for yourself because you do like them crazy and jewish like a double portion of meshugena at a seder passover? Just saying.


If that were the case all these other guys would be in the pinelands by now.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> If that were the case all these other guys would be in the pinelands by now.


*sniffs* aw, I can't get your diabolical INTJ mastermind to kill for me. Augh, the "tug and pull" of my magnetic personality must be loosing its waxen charm. Oh no, alas, what am I do to? *flops down on red divan* Saaavveee mmmeeee ooohhhh patriarrrchhyyy.










hm...Either that or you figured out I am a gum-less granny after all. Can I interest you in one of my sisters, perhaps? Young, virgin, slender as a birch-tree, hips yet to be formed by child-bearing, still somewhat impressionable though with enough of a firecracker personality to excite the wiles of such a caviler gentleman as yourself? What do you say? Twenty camels and you can have yourself a fresh portion of crazy in the making and ontop of it we'll be related so you can see me eating hamentashen across the dinner table from you FOR ALL OF TIME, bonded in the temple of Moroni atop the seven bulls in the fountain of the baptismal of the dead...oh wait, wrong religion that's mormonism. bitches be cray...NEXT... ;p


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> hm...Either that or you figured out I am a gum-less granny after all. Can I interest you in one of my sisters, perhaps? Young, virgin, slender as a birch-tree, hips yet to be formed by child-bearing, still somewhat impressionable though with enough of a firecracker personality to excite the wiles of such a caviler gentleman as yourself? What do you say? Twenty camels and you can have yourself a fresh portion of crazy in the making and ontop of it we'll be related so you can see me eating hamentashen across the dinner table from you FOR ALL OF TIME, bonded in the temple of Moroni atop the seven bulls in the fountain of the baptismal of the dead...oh wait, wrong religion that's mormonism. bitches be cray...NEXT... ;p


Do these sisters have the curly hair thing going too? Everything else checks out.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> Do these sisters have the curly hair thing going too? Everything else checks out.


Generally our hair begins to take on its curl once we've hit menarche. So give it two years and they'll come in bouncy as can be ;p


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Generally our hair begins to take on its curl once we've hit menarche. So give it two years and they'll come in bouncy as can be ;p


Wait a second, you trying to sell me underage girls now? I see your scheme, get me to agree and then call the cops and that's one less suitor you have to fend off.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> Wait a second, you trying to sell me underage girls now? I see your scheme, get me to agree and then call the cops and that's one less suitor you have to fend off.


how come every thread I start just ends up with with me wildly flirting with whatever incarnation you so happen to be in at the moment? ;p


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> how come every thread I start just ends up with with me wildly flirting with whatever incarnation you so happen to be in at the moment? ;p


Uhoh, maybe I am starting to fall back into those stalker ways following you around from thread to thread. But on the good side I can't legally own a gun so you'll always have the upper hand. :shocked:


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> Uhoh, maybe I am starting to fall back into those stalker ways following you around from thread to thread. But on the good side I can't legally own a gun so you'll always have the upper hand. :shocked:












oh when you talk violence to me it just gets me all twittery inside. But not AS twittery as the idea of you plugging in a $1,000 dollar day...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> I thought we discussed this yoda. I work while you sunbathe and try to get rid of that sticky white tan. Don't for a moment try to reverse the roles and get ahead....


You are the XX and I am the XYZ.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are the XX and I am the XYZ.


this be sounding biblical alpha omega beta bagel and shit...

okimdown.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> this be sounding biblical alpha omega beta bagel and shit...
> 
> okimdown.


I am not a stalker. I am a boy. Not a beanstalk.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I would be vaguely grossed out but probably (most certainly) allow him to take me on adventures around the world and pay some of my bills etc if he wanted.

maybe that's the answer. take him for everything he's worth and maybe he'll leave.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Omg.
> 
> Please. If you put this much energy into your life you'd probably get somewhere productive.



Meh. If you are going to try to stomp on my insecurities, at least bother to figure out what my actual insecurities are. I feel like you just lazily pulled something out of your folder of 'insults that have generally worked in the past'.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

with water said:


> Meh. If you are going to try to stomp on my insecurities, at least bother to figure out what my actual insecurities are. I feel like you just lazily pulled something out of your folder of 'insults that have generally worked in the past'.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

November Has Come said:


> I would be vaguely grossed out but probably (most certainly) allow him to take me on adventures around the world and pay some of my bills etc if he wanted.
> 
> maybe that's the answer. take him for everything he's worth and maybe he'll leave.


Would you have sex with him to keep getting what you wanted or just lead him on for as long as possible without getting physical?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

VoxPopuli said:


> Would you have sex with him to keep getting what you wanted or just lead him on for as long as possible without getting physical?


Is that relevant to the op? Orr..... You're just asking what my personal choice would be


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

November Has Come said:


> Is that relevant to the op? Orr..... You're just asking what my personal choice would be


I'm asking what your personal choice would be. I mean, is the plan to straight up cuck this guy or would you at least put out?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

VoxPopuli said:


> I'm asking what your personal choice would be. I mean, is the plan to straight up cuck this guy or would you at least put out?


He's asking for it if you ask me. She can't shake this guy, she has little to no interest, he persists. Cuck the shit out of him IMO


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

November Has Come said:


> He's asking for it if you ask me. She can't shake this guy, she has little to no interest, he persists. Cuck the shit out of him IMO


And this right here is why we have RedPill gaining such popularity.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

VoxPopuli said:


> And this right here is why we have RedPill gaining such popularity.


Not sure what red pill is but *for the record* I'm a lesbian and op is not, maybe I'd feel differently if I were straight


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

> He's asking for it if you ask me. She can't shake this guy, she has little to no interest, he persists. Cuck the shit out of him IMO





November Has Come said:


> Not sure what red pill is but *for the record* I'm a lesbian and op is not, maybe I'd feel differently if I were straight


For the record I'm bisexual, so assume nothing.

Secondly, using anyone in the horrific manner you describe (cucking), regardless of yours or their sexual orientation is sickening.

Putting down the lamed horse is one thing. To keep it in its misery and prolong a half-life with a lie is another. 

Your moral coldness and unscrupulousness disgust me. I hope you are trolling, joking or using hyperbole to make a point and don't actually advocate the kind of abominable usury you've flippantly described. If you're trying to troll neo-cons you've done more than succeeded. You've managed to disconcert the ethical feathers of the OP. It's your kind of "lesbian female" who spouts this kind of gendered hate that makes the "war" between the genders an unnecessarily protracted battlefield of wounded hearts and revenge taking. Thank you for making the world a worse place with this kind of belief and promoting the "they deserve it" mentality which men use when justifying the raping of women who wear the "wrong" thing or behave "the wrong way."

/endsoapboxrant


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

sweetraglansweater said:


> For the record I'm bisexual, so assume nothing.
> 
> Secondly, using anyone in the horrific manner you describe (cucking), regardless of yours or their sexual orientation is sickening.
> 
> ...


...you're welcome?


----------

